# JDom: XML Code von Element, und: ist Element ein standalone



## Roar (25. Aug 2004)

Huhu

2 fragen:
ich arbeite mit JDom, drum beziehen sich die fragen auf die org.jdom.Element klasse
1. ich will den XML Code von einem Element haben, also dass mir element zurückliefert: <bla bi="blu">brabbel</bla>
nagut das könnte man sich auch selbst zusammenbauen, wenn es eine möglichkeit gäbe (2.) herauszubekommen ob der tag ein standalong tag ist wie.
<tu-das/>

danke

gruß
Roar


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2004)

> ich will den XML Code von einem Element haben, also dass mir element zurückliefert: <bla bi="blu">brabbel</bla>


Den Textknoten eines Elements bekommst du mit :

```
String value = myElement.getChild("bla").getText();
List content = myElement.getChild("bla").getContent();
```



> herauszubekommen ob der tag ein standalong tag ist wie. <tu-das/>


Du meinst wohl ein EmptyElement. 
BTW <tu-das/> ist nur eine andere Schreibweise für <tu-das></tu-das>, also ein Element daß keine Kinder enthält. Du könntest also prüfen ob getText() null zurückliefert.


----------



## Roar (25. Aug 2004)

hi.
das 2. leuchtet mir ein, danke 

beim ersten hast du mich missverstanden  ich hab den gegebenen text i nder xml datei stehen, will aber den ganzen tag haben, inklusive spitzklammern, tagname, attribute usw. ich hab mir das jetzt nur schon selbst zusammengebaut, also hats sich erledigt


----------

